

Shitter: Toilet Paper of Tweets - tysone
http://www.getshitter.com/

======
snikolic
Twitter's ToS requires third parties to respect deleted tweets, etc.

Trying to decide whether the disposable nature of this product meets that
requirement...

------
switz
But does it support pull-to-refresh?

~~~
nandemo
I'll only consider it when they implement infinite scrolling.

------
delinka
Pricing before I have to authorize the app would be nice. Sure, I can change
permissions later, but I'd rather not have to.

~~~
davidgillespie
That's a really valid point delinka, hadn't considered it. Thanks for the
feedback.

~~~
Tichy
I haven't signed in yet, because there is no information on the web site at
all. It seems unlikely that you'd ship to Europe, for example?

In any case, why not make it any timeline, not just the user's? It would make
for a great gift, for example.

~~~
davidgillespie
We do actually ship to Europe - we ship everywhere.

The only downside is our rates are unfortunately nothing like Amazon's. We'd
love to get our shipping costs down and are open to suggestion!

~~~
Tichy
The ultimate toy would be a printer that prints the feed live to the
toilepaper...

------
mootothemax
Like it! One quick usability fix - can you make it so that when you click
"tweets", "timeline", "favourites" etc, the relevant radio button is selected?
:)

You just need to update the ID in the <label> tags to the relevant radio
button id, e.g. feed_feed_type_tweets, feed_feed_type_timeline,
feed_feed_type_favorites etc.

~~~
davidgillespie
Excellent suggestion - and blatantly obvious in hindsight!

Thank you!

David

------
meow
Now rest room breaks are going to be way longer... there was a project
sometime back trying to do the same with SOPA/PIPA bill text :)

[http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/26659043/print-the-
sopa-...](http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/26659043/print-the-sopa-and-
pipa-bills-on-toilet-paper)

~~~
davidgillespie
Meow - I love this =]

------
nextstep
I don't want to be a killjoy but this seems like a wasteful novelty. Are the
tweets at least printed on recycled paper?

~~~
kprobst
Well, the content is definitely recycled.

~~~
scottmey
+1

------
JonnieCache
Come back when it's realtime. (I only wipe myself with recent happenings.)

[http://hackaday.com/2011/09/27/toilet-paper-printer-made-
fro...](http://hackaday.com/2011/09/27/toilet-paper-printer-made-from-scrap-
parts/)

~~~
cynwoody
Now there's an idea! An appliance you load with regular TP which has a button
you press to get a pre-configured number of one- or two-ply 4.5"x3.7" sheets,
printed with very latest tweets. Connected via WiFi. Configured via an
internal web server. What kind of hardware do you need to print on TP?

~~~
Kliment
Doable but expensive. A wifi version would need at least:

wifi chip plus antenna - $30

microcontroller + associated bits - $8-15 or so

stepper motor drivers (you need two) - $8 or so

stepper motors - $6 min

printhead and ink - $12, replaceable

Battery and charging circuitry

And that's not counting manufacturing and profit. Would you pay $70+ for
printed toilet paper? If a couple people would, I'm willing to design the
device, sell a couple, and open source it.

~~~
corin_
I would, if it didn't mean a.) having to wait ages to get a piece of paper,
then the next one... b.) any ink rubbing off on fingers or elsewhere.

~~~
Kliment
Speed is traded off for resolution. The thicker the paper, the more it would
absorb the ink, and the less would rub off. I would not recommend this for
thin (2 layer) paper.

If you are actually interested in doing this, I'd be up for doing the project.
I actually have the motors, motor drivers, microcontroller, and inkjet
cartridge full of red ink already. I also have a 3d printer for mechanical
prototyping, and a good supply of toilet paper. If you are interested in
working on this with me, email me at kliment.yanev at gmail.

------
oacgnol
How quickly will the toilet rolls be shipped? Would it be in time for April
Fool's?

------
canthonytucci
This combined with the little printer ( <http://bergcloud.com/littleprinter/>
) and I'm in.

------
Bud
This is truly revolutionary. Or at least revolving.

------
epikur
$35 for four rolls of @horse_ebooks is... extremely tempting.

------
tobiassp
This needs QR codes for the links in tweets ;). Nice work!

------
MichaelApproved
How do you deal with the copyright issues of printing and selling other
peoples tweets?

~~~
davidgillespie
Twitter's TOS covers this (believe me we checked with the lawyers!).

Cheers,

David

~~~
waterlesscloud
It covers a third party (not the user and not twitter) selling someone's
tweets?

Who wants to buy my e-book collecting celebrity tweets?

~~~
davidgillespie
/like

------
rrbrambley
This is hilarious, but if you could replace photo links with inlined photos,
I'd be more likely to buy. Nothing beats soiling photos of my friends, family,
and favorite food.

------
Karunamon
Obligatory Penny Arcade: <http://art.penny-
arcade.com/photos/283628430_FxJSk-L-2.jpg>

------
seanp2k2
Any chance you'll do a Pintrest version soon? Love this idea/concept.

The age of dadaism is upon us with memes and the Internet. <33

~~~
otisfunkmeyer
yes I love that the art of dada/surrealism has now just bled into everyday
reality--more and more, faster and faster! it's like my dream come true :) :)

Even just the complete mainstream-ization of meme culture is doing such a
wonderful service of warping the minds of humanity!

may the lulz continue ad infinitum!!!

------
Aaronontheweb
When I read this I assumed it was a Twitter app optimized for on-the-toilet
reading...

------
hanula
Brilliant idea indeed! I would like to see it more customized though,
especially to print #tag results... Later to choose your paper depending on
your mood.

------
ChuckMcM
This is brilliant! I checked twice to make sure it wasn't april fools day. Of
course it probably slows people down during the wipe phase :-)

~~~
dlikhten
Honestly, I'd love to wipe my ass with shit people say.

------
thejana
Love this.

Also glad HN allows us to focus on the company or story rather than who wrote
it or broke it first :)

------
Jose_GD
Tempted to start a poll about the future of this idea... Sounds like a fad (a
disgusting one IMO)

------
AC87
I wonder how much it costs?

~~~
cynwoody
$35 for four rolls. Kinda steep, but then, it's the thought that counts.

Note that you are not restricted to using just your own tweets.

~~~
mapster
So, Tweeting is free, but it will cost me 0.25 cents every time I wipe?

------
sdoering
This just made my day. Kudos - or to say it with Dr. Sheldon Cooper:
"Bazinga!"

------
fuzzythinker
4 days too early?

------
davidgillespie
Thanks for the link Tyson, you beat me to it.

Obviously this is fairly tongue in cheek, but we're reasonably pleased we
monetized Twitter in a way that avoided advertising.

Hope the HN community enjoys!

~~~
bproper
How do you create the TP. In house or outsource?

~~~
davidgillespie
We found a printer to work with, though that is what took the longest. Went
all over the world and then managed to find one under our noses.

~~~
adorton
How did it smell?

------
joshbuddy
So, this is an iPhone replacement? (my preferred way to read tweets on the
toilet)

------
vividmind
+1 on having seeing the pricing first. I wonder how you are going to keep up
with orders :)

------
fruchtose
I laughed, but I would definitely change the name of the product to something
that you could mention in public/polite company.

------
autarch
I always joked about creating a twitter account named "shittr" where I would
tweet a message describing every bowel movement I had.

